# Who Am I - Kein System ist sicher: Deutscher Trailer zum Hacker-Thriller



## FlorianStangl (22. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Who Am I - Kein System ist sicher: Deutscher Trailer zum Hacker-Thriller* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Who Am I - Kein System ist sicher: Deutscher Trailer zum Hacker-Thriller


----------



## BuzzKillington (22. Juli 2014)

Watch Dogs: Der Film?


----------



## Malifurion (22. Juli 2014)

Dachte ich mir auch - watch dogs der film


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2014)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Watch Dogs: Der Film?


Fast. Nur mit weniger Hype und Hardware-Hunger.


----------

